# young female leo wanted *hampshire*



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

:whistling2:hi 
i am looking for a young female leo in hampshire area, to go with my male 'dave'!
willing to pay going rate for what you have! 
let me know if you got anything! :2thumb:


----------



## hannahdougal (Nov 27, 2008)

hello,
I have a year old hypo tangerine for sale. She is getting bullied by her tank mates so sadly she has to go 
let me know if you are interested


----------

